

Mailbox, from Dropbox (plus 1 GB of space to your Dropbox) - moonlighter
http://www.mailboxapp.com/app/

======
gwillen
Great, so now we don't even make email clients anymore; now we make Gmail
clients. The open Internet sure is alive and well in the age of Google.

~~~
thought_alarm
A lot of people use Gmail. A lot of people use iOS. The Gmail iOS client is
pile of shit. That's an opportunity if I ever saw one.

Mobile email is hard. Those old standard email protocols don't cut it. Now, if
you're willing to hand over your IMAP or POP3 username and password to
Microsoft or RIM, they'll be happy to run your private email through their
servers to your phone.

Edit: What's with the down votes?

Is it because I said the Gmail iOS client is a piece of shit? Well, it really
is unreliable and unusable garbage. If it wasn't then that's what we all would
be using.

Is it because I said mobile email is hard? Well, it is. That's why everyone
here is looking for a better mobile email client.

Is it because I said IMAP and POP3 don't cut it? There's never been a remotely
decent mobile IMAP or POP3 client. If there was, that's what we'd all be
using.

It's 2015. Email has been around for 30+ years and everyone uses it, yet it
remains an unsolved problem for many people.

~~~
dingaling
> Those old standard email protocols don't cut it.

IMAP IDLE works fine for me. Mail notification within milliseconds of arrival.

What do you feel is broken?

~~~
rakoo
The folder analogy is completely broken; tags have shown to be much more
useful.

Disclaimer: I'm a maintainer of Sup, which is born on the same idea that tags
+ good search is much better than folders.

------
ComputerGuru
I just don't want to take read/dealt-with emails out of my inbox. Which
Mailbox can be configured to work with - only it shows 4,400 "unread" messages
as a badge icon. The options available in-app are "always show 1," "show
number of messages in inbox," and "never show any"

I want to see the number of unread messages in the inbox only. Not the total
number. Not an arbitrary number. Not zero. Is that too much to ask? Outlook
lets me do it, Mail.app lets me do it. It makes sense. So why not? Why force
your beliefs and practices and methodologies on me? I have my reasons for
keeping all my read mail in my inbox, and I'm not going to change that for a
silly app.

~~~
goeric
It's not like they're gone. They just in your archive, two taps away. It's a
much more organized way to deal with email, at least for me.

~~~
ComputerGuru
But they're also moved upstream at the IMAP provider, no? Anway, the problem
is that it doesn't work unless you exclusively use their client/their method..

------
mattkrea
I can't help but think they have given up on the Mac client. It's been at
version 0.3.14 for an unbelievably long amount of time--so long that I've just
gone back to Mac Mail.

~~~
landr0id
Airmail 2 is pretty good. Kind of has some interesting bugs with the rules
creator but it looks nice and functions well.

~~~
statictype
I've been using Airmail for about 3 months.

It's nice but has many frustrations in the UI - especially when dealing with
large message threads.

~~~
abdulqabiz
I have been using Airmail for about an year. It like it, and live with its
issues such as slow startup (because I have many mailboxes), and irresponsive
when network changes or when machine wakes from standby; I have to always
force quit it.

~~~
_neil
That's basically the same list of issues that Sparrow had.

------
cvburgess
Really, really wish they would add IMAP support for the rest of us that would
prefer not to use Google for email. FastMail + Mailbox would be killer.

( I use Mailbox with my work email and love it )

------
blfr
Pretty cool. I wish it supported regular IMAP accounts. We could use a modern
general mail client. Gmail is quite well-served already.

~~~
FreakyT
Definitely.

Mailbox's only distinguishing feature is task-based email. By making it GMail
only, there's not really much to set it apart from the official task-based
Gmail client (Inbox). Inbox works really well, so I'm not sure what the
purpose of Mailbox is at this point.

General IMAP support would be a _huge_ plus.

~~~
_neil
AFAIK, Inbox still only supports @gmail.com addresses.

------
caiob
Where's IMAP support? FastMail + Mailbox would be killer.

------
ricardo
As much as I love Mailbox's flow for handling my email, I can't get over the
performance issues and random crashes with the app. After a few weeks of usage
the app slows down on launch and becomes a chore to use.

In contrast, Outlook (previously Acompli) is very stable. It may require more
taps to do something like move an email to a specific label, but at least the
app performs well and hasn't crashed on me once.

------
arfliw
I'm confused. Is this the same Mailbox that I've been using on my iPhone for
like two years? Why is this news?

~~~
Pym
I was asking myself the same question and the answer is yes: nothing new to
see here...

------
jijojv
Sweet thanks! just d/l client on phone and open it and click link to dropbox
and you get the extra GB.

------
alooPotato
anyone know whats new here, if anything?

~~~
allworknoplay
pretty sure absolutely nothing, it's really weird. millions and millions of
people were on their waitlist when they launched, I'm pretty sure everyone
knows about it.

~~~
alq
old news indeed.

------
tgokh
Awesome thanks! I just got notified that nearly 50% of my current capacity is
getting revoked because the giveaway from the college Space Race promotion was
only for a limited time, so the extra gig is helpful! (And I'll try out
Mailbox too, I guess...)

------
jozzas
I don't personally see what problem this is solving. As with Carousel, Dropbox
hasn't wowed me with their releases lately. What is compelling about this over
the thousands of other mail clients / gmail skins out there?

------
hkarthik
I've been using Mailbox for quite a while, and I find the concepts and design
of it to be quite good.

It's just a shame that it's tied to gmail and forces you to use Dropbox. Makes
it useless for many of us at work.

------
jay_kyburz
Why did Dropbox make an email client?

~~~
ComputerGuru
They didn't. They bought out a company that did, quite a while back actually.

------
sigsergv
The correct title should be: Plus 1 GB of Dropbox space (and Mailbox)

------
fiatjaf
Email is the most difficult protocol to manage that is still alive these days
on the internet, so no one can implement it besides three or two companies. It
is difficult to understand why people like having these @gmail or @outlook
names.

------
jfb
I don't use gmail, so mbsync + mu4e for me.

------
skynetv2
I tried Mailbox ... did not really work for me.

